# can I legally donate clones?



## medicineforpatients (Aug 20, 2013)

I am a patient. Can you be a patient and donate clones to another patient or do you have to be a caregiver to do such legally? I figure if I can do this, the donations will help towards my cost of growing the plants to create the clones.


----------

